# Computer restarting



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

hi,my pc keeps restarting at random times.i have checked for malware and updated all drivers.in my event log it says something about runtime broker.exe has initiated a restart.but i am unable to proceed to a fix.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, let us have some Pc specifications.
Check and post
TSG System Information Utility - found here.
https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe
======
Run system file checker
In the search box type > *cmd*
Right click > Select Run as administrator
In the Command Prompt window
Type [copy and paste] *sfc /scannow* 
Press Enter.
Let it run until it has completed the scan.
Restart your pc and let us know if it has helped.

It can take running system file checker 2-3 times for all files to be repaired/replaced.


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 19042, Installed 20201021161609.000000+060
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500 CPU @ 3.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics
Hard Drives: C: 237 GB (173 GB Free); D: 931 GB (121 GB Free); F: 931 GB (10 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASRock H61M-DGS R2.0, s/n M80-3A023502051
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Antivirus: SecureAPlus Antivirus, Enabled and Updated
it is still restarting


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Did you run system file checker at least 3 times?
Did it say that files were missing, damaged, or were repaired?
Check Task Manager - is Runtime Broker.exe using a high amount of CPU?
Check what Apps may be running and using high CPU.



> Runtime Broker is a trusted process in Windows 10, which manages permissions for apps from Windows Store.


https://www.howtogeek.com/268240/what-is-runtime-broker-and-why-is-it-running-on-my-pc/


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

Can anyone please help me out? My computer keeps restarting randomly. I have checked for all types of malware. Updated my drivers, checked and tested the memory and psu. It is driving me mad!


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

meacho said:


> Can anyone please help me out? My computer keeps restarting randomly. I have checked for all types of malware. Updated my drivers, checked and tested the memory and psu. It is driving me mad!


Hi meacho, The reason your computer restarts randomly is because it may be overheating and there could be dust build up inside the case. Try unplugging your power source and disconnecting any external devices and than clean the inside with canned air. Pease be sure to wear antistatic wrist bands and ground yourself on a flat hard surface before attempting this. You also want to ensure the power source is plugged all the way into the outlet.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

meacho, I have merged your two posts together. 
Please continue here and answer the questions above.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Meacho, There is something you need to be aware of. When a computer randomly restarts, overheats or locks up before booting are all normally the result of the hard drive or the Power source is possibly failing.


----------



## cheshiree (Jan 14, 2021)

meacho said:


> Can anyone please help me out? My computer keeps restarting randomly. I have checked for all types of malware. Updated my drivers, checked and tested the memory and psu. It is driving me mad!


Computer Restarts Randomly on Windows 10 [SOLVED] - Techcult

try this solutions and see if it works


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

Professionalgirl said:


> Hi meacho, The reason your computer restarts randomly is because it may be overheating and there could be dust build up inside the case. Try unplugging your power source and disconnecting any external devices and than clean the inside with canned air. Pease be sure to wear antistatic wrist bands and ground yourself on a flat hard surface before attempting this. You also want to ensure the power source is plugged all the way into the outlet.


Hi, i have cleaned all the dust off and even completely reinstalled windows. I have found though that it is perfectly fine in safe mode without network.


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

I have ran sfc and also used dism restore health command. Checked disc for errors too. It is fine. But I have a secondary hdd which sometimes vanishes from my computer and sometimes I get a message saying, we need to check one of your disks for errors. Could that have anything to do with it!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Did you do the following?


blues_harp28 said:


> Did you run system file checker at least 3 times?
> Did it say that files were missing, damaged, or were repaired?


When does it shutdown - soon after startup - playing games, etc?
Disconnect the secondary hard drive as a test and run the pc for a day without it.
======
Check for overheating.
https://openhardwaremonitor.org/


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

blues_harp28 said:


> Did you do the following?
> 
> When does it shutdown - soon after startup - playing games, etc?
> Disconnect the secondary hard drive as a test and run the pc for a day without it.
> ...


I ran system file checker and it found corrupt files and successfully repaired them. However it still keeps restarting. There is no set pattern to the restarts either. It happens anytime. Sometimes 2 or 3 times in a few minutes. I disconnected the hard drive too. Still restarting! Iwill run the monitor you suggested. This is a absolute nightmare.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Check for overheating - let us know the result.
When it reboots does it show an error message-blue screen?
======
Run an internal memory test
Start > Run > Type > *mdsched.exe*
You will need to restart the pc for the memory test to run.

Or to run an external memory test [not Windows checking, Windows]
Use Memtest86
https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm
Download the ISO file then burn to a DVD or run from a USB stick.
Start the Pc using the DVD and run the memory test for at least 8 passes.

Memtest zip file for USB sticl.
https://www.memtest86.com/downloads/memtest86-4.3.7-iso.zip


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

blues_harp28 said:


> Check for overheating - let us know the result.
> When it reboots does it show an error message-blue screen?
> ======
> Run an internal memory test
> ...


Memory test was fine. Don't know how to check for overheating though.


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

meacho said:


> Memory test was fine. Don't know how to check for overheating though.


No blue screen either, i unchecked automatically restart in system properties, but it did nothing.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

For the memory test did you use mdsched.exe within Windows
or the external Memtest86?
======
What is the make and model number of your pc?


----------



## boscochung (Jan 19, 2021)

meacho said:


> Memory test was fine. Don't know how to check for overheating though.


Check your BIOS. It shows.


----------



## cheshiree (Jan 14, 2021)

these are the following reasons why your pc keeps restarting

1. A malware or virus might be a probable cause as to why your PC is restarting abruptly.
2.An update could have caused the boot loop
3.The various drivers in your PC or laptop may be corrupted or outdated
4.It could be a possibility that you have a faulty HDD for which you may have to replace it


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

cheshiree said:


> these are the following reasons why your pc keeps restarting
> 
> 1. A malware or virus might be a probable cause as to why your PC is restarting abruptly.
> 2.An update could have caused the boot loop
> ...


I have scanned for any malware and found nothing. I have even used a kaspersky rescue CD that checks for rootkit before boot. It found nothing. I have updated all my drivers too. It is not a boot loop. It randomly just shuts down and restarts straight away.


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

cheshiree said:


> these are the following reasons why your pc keeps restarting
> 
> 1. A malware or virus might be a probable cause as to why your PC is restarting abruptly.
> 2.An update could have caused the boot loop
> ...


I have a fairly new ssd. That I have installed windows on too.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

blues_harp28 said:


> For the memory test did you use mdsched.exe within Windows
> or the external Memtest86?
> ======
> What is the make and model number of your pc?


Answering the above would help in tracking down your pc problem.


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

blues_harp28 said:


> Answering the above would help in tracking down your pc problem.


Hi, my pc is custom made to order. I used external memtest. It found no faults.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

blues_harp28 said:


> Check for overheating.
> https://openhardwaremonitor.org/


Check and post the CPU core and the hard drive temps.


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

blues_harp28 said:


> Check and post the CPU core and the hard drive temps.


OK thanks, don't know if this helps but i have managed to watch a dvd for the last 2 hours without it restarting.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

meacho said:


> but i have managed to watch a dvd for the last 2 hours without it restarting.


Good to know - check the temps anyway and let us know the result.


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

blues_harp28 said:


> Good to know - check the temps anyway and let us know the result.


false hope,it has shutdown completely now.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Let us know the result of testing for overheating.
======
Run an Itel driver scan.
Intel® Driver & Support Assistant
https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/detect.html
======
As a test, disable your Antivirus: SecureAPlus Antivirus - restart your pc and use the inbuilt Windows Defender, for at least one day.


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

because i have had to revert back to windows 7 i can not install some programs.intel being one of them.cannot update either because windows 7 no longer supported.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Reverting back to Win 7 - why did you decide to do that?
Was it you who upgraded to Win 10 in October last year?


> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 19042, Installed *20201021*161609.000000+060


What do you plan to do now - upgrade again to Windows 10?


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

blues_harp28 said:


> Reverting back to Win 7 - why did you decide to do that?
> Was it you who upgraded to Win 10 in October last year?
> 
> What do you plan to do now - upgrade again to Windows 10?


I only had the installation CD for Windows 7, i tried to reinstall windows 10 using media creation tool but it keeps returning error messages. I suppose i will have to get a computer repair person in.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

meacho said:


> but it keeps returning error messages.


What are the error messages?


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

meacho said:


> I only had the installation CD for Windows 7, i tried to reinstall windows 10 using media creation tool but it keeps returning error messages. I suppose i will have to get a computer repair person in.


*Error code 0x80072F8F* is


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

One of the few causes for Error code 0x80072F8F - is that the time and date on the pc, are not set correctly. And that the version of Windows has not be activated.
Has your version of Win 7 been activated?


----------



## meacho (Jun 6, 2017)

blues_harp28 said:


> One of the few causes for Error code 0x80072F8F - is that the time and date on the pc, are not set correctly. And that the version of Windows has not be activated.
> Has your version of Win 7 been activated?


Time is OK, but not activated. I have tried numerous times to activate it but it no longer supported. I have tried with the key on the CD but it brings up the error i mentioned.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

If it is not activated then it is a pirated copy of Windows 7 and we cannot help you.

Installing Window 10 and then buying the license from them, would be you only option.
Methods of activation
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/activate-windows-10-c39005d4-95ee-b91e-b399-2820fda32227


----------

